# CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2022



## Loser (Mar 29, 2022)

We are beyond ecstatic to announce that CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2022 will be held May 27-30th in Boston, Massachusetts.

The competition will feature the most rounds of any competition in WCA history. Friday night is only an FMC attempt and a MBLD attempt, so everyone not competing in those events doesn't need to show up until Saturday. Also, Monday, Memorial Day, ends by 2:30 so people can travel home.

This competition has been a long time coming, the organizational team first applying for 2020 in the fall of 2019. We're excited to finally hold it, and to welcome so many of you to Boston.

We are excited to be hosting this competition in BU’s Metcalf Hall. It is Boston University's premiere event space, and, for those concerned: it has better temperature control and lighting than previous BU competitions (which were held across the street from this venue).






CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 29, 2022)

Great! Really paves the way for big competitions(Nats etc.,) in the future. I can't go sadly


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 7, 2022)

Loser


----------



## oneshot (May 9, 2022)

Wanted to enter but couldn’t get a 4BLD official time before the deadline. Good luck everyone though!


----------

